# The timeline for the allocation of case officer



## Michael Wang (Jul 5, 2018)

Hi all

I was invited to apply for 190 PR visa on 20 July 2018, and on the same day, I lodged my application. The current status of my immi account has been always 'received' so far. No case officer has contacted me.

For those who lodged the application before and after 20 July, has anyone been allocated a case officer or granted?

Please share your timeline in order to comfort our anxiety and worry.


----------



## jamalshah (Feb 23, 2013)

Michael Wang said:


> Hi all
> 
> I was invited to apply for 190 PR visa on 20 July 2018, and on the same day, I lodged my application. The current status of my immi account has been always 'received' so far. No case officer has contacted me.
> 
> ...


Hi Michael,

I lodged my application on June 02 and still the status is "received". I got all the medicals done but so far no update. I was wondering about this too..


----------



## AlphaNeon789 (Aug 23, 2016)

As understood so far, it will take 2-3 months or in certain cases it also takes upto 6 months. From the forum I have seen that the case officer once assigned are asking for few documents although they were already submitted by applicants. Post case officer contact, there are cases of waiting period upto 500 days so it comes to approx a year.

There is nothing that can be done except wait and watch. The case officers are overloaded with applications thus the delay. I was assuming that the major hurdles were done but now this is the new pain point area being observed of recent.


----------



## jamalshah (Feb 23, 2013)

It looks like 3-4 months is common but I have seen some people got the direct grant. Dont know what is the criteria.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Join us in the 190 thread and you will get a sense - https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...1383946-190-visa-lodge-grant-gang-2018-a.html

Also, 

Do note this is from September 2017 (DHA has a bulletin they release to migration agents, latest one is from August 2018 -*https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/newsletters)

Allocation time frames
Generally, permanent skilled applications will be allocated in order date of lodgement.*

However from time to time the Department will allocate newer applications for assessment for pipeline management purposes. This is likely to continue in future to help with efficient management of the substantial on-hand caseload and the identified increase in low integrity applications.


----------

